# SODA or POP?!?



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Let the debate begin


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I asked someone in Florida for a Pop one time. They looked at me like I was crazy and thought I was asking for some Pot.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I call it pop i do not live on the east coast where they say it weird


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

soda


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know anyone who calls it pop. I prefer to call it soda. Just a habit of mine.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

"soft drink"


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Soda. Pop sounds so cheesy. But most people around here say pop.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Soda. I noticed that is mostly older people that call it pop. 

#NoShotsFired


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

We call them "Cold Drinks" here in New Orleans. No one hardly says soda or pop here...

Soda & Pop sounds stupid as hell lol


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Soda. I've never heard anyone around here call it pop, although i have heard sodapop a couple times


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

But... Coke is a type of pop/soda... so if I go to Texas and ask for a "coke" will they ask if I want a Sprite?

And I say pop. I think most Canadians say pop.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lol people are odd here they call it 'Soda pop'

I have always called it pop, which sounds odd, even thinking about it.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I grew up calling it pop. I never call it soda


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

fanatic203 said:


> But... Coke is a type of pop/soda... so if I go to Texas and ask for a "coke" will they ask if I want a Sprite?


 I'm not following, lol. If you ask for a coke they will give you a Coca-cola


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nogy said:


> I'm not following, lol. If you ask for a coke they will give you a Coca-cola


Well according to those maps, "coke" is a generic name for soft drinks. So it seems easy to confuse "coke" meaning a soft drink with "coke" meaning Coca-cola.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone in my area seems to say "soda." I've visited family in the south and they refer to it as "pop."

In my area we call those devices in stores "shopping carts" and my family in south called them, "buggies."


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Disarray said:


> "soft drink"


+1 Americans lol



> In my area we call those devices in stores "shopping carts" and my family in south called them, "buggies."


trolleys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

soda, because it makes for a better cheer:

so - da, so - da! so - DA! SO - DA!!!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Pop! And I can't go a day without it


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Soda.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Nogy said:


> I'm not following, lol. If you ask for a coke they will give you a Coca-cola


And they will ask what kind of Coke lol.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Glacial said:


> Everyone in my area seems to say "soda." I've visited family in the south and they refer to it as "pop."
> 
> In my area we call those devices in stores "shopping carts" and my family in south called them, "buggies."


lol'd at "buggies". I hate that word.

Baskets>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shopping Cart>>>>>>>>Buggies.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We call it pop here in Canada.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Glacial said:


> I've visited family in the south and they refer to it as "pop."


Depends on where you are in the South.

I had a friend from Oklahoma say "pop" one time and we all looked at him like he was weird. :lol


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

it's pretty much pop everyday in England.. never heard anyone call it soda. ever.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

KelsKels said:


> Soda. Pop sounds so cheesy. But most people around here say pop.


Ditto.

I'm Canadian.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I think soda is American, i call it pop.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

Its called coke.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I always use the word soda - if makes my skin crawl to hear someone say-pop.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Grew up saying soft drink. Now I say soda. My boyfriend says coke.

About the things in the grocery stores... yeah in the south it is usually buggy. I usually just say cart. My old roommate from Massachusetts said carriage.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

it's "coke" regardless of brand and flavor!!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

fanatic203 said:


> Well according to those maps, "coke" is a generic name for soft drinks. So it seems easy to confuse "coke" meaning a soft drink with "coke" meaning Coca-cola.


 Ah gotchya, i didn't really look at the map. Now that i think about it i have heard people say coke as a generic word for all soft drinks. If you go to a restaraunt though and order a coke, they will bring you a coca-cola and not ask you what you mean lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Soda because Pop is music to me.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I grew up saying pop, but I've caught myself saying 'soda' since I've been out West (which is odd considering Washington is a 'pop' state).

I love how Wisconsin in the map is divided down the middle.

And how it's strictly 'coke' in any "southern" state, not even a gradual transition.

America is hilarious.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's soda. Pop sounds totally silly & unnatural to me.

According to the map, Milwaukee County and ever county that borders it has 80%+ who go with soda.

"Pop just popped open a can of pop." -- Yup, sounds silly.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

SODA!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never met a Canadian that calls it "soda", it's mostly "pop" here and sometimes "soft drinks"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mdiada said:


> it's "coke" regardless of brand and flavor!!


Somebody asked this already but no one really answered...how does work exactly? If someone asks you for a Coke what do you do?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I said "pop" all the time when I was a kid but now say "soda".

Around these parts, a lot of people would just call any softdrink "Coke". Didn't matter if it was actually Coca-Cola or not. They'd just say "You want a Coke?" and then they'd bring you a Dr. Pepper or something. Weird.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

batman can said:


> Somebody asked this already but no one really answered...how does work exactly? If someone asks you for a Coke what do you do?


"what kind of coke?"


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Fizzy drink. >_>


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

TristanS said:


> Fizzy drink. >_>


Oh good, I was getting worried - I have never used or heard pop or soda


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Soft drinks. That's what we British folk call it here~ XD


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's "sodavand" in Danish (lit. "Soda water"), so I've just always called it "soda" in English.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

its coke
IMO the best coke is Sprite


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I say soda


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

anything but soda sounds weird


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg nog


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Both. I always said pop as a kid, my dad is from Minnesota so I was used to saying pop around the house. But everyone uses soda where I'm from. When I started going to school, I heard more and more kids say soda so eventually I changed. I tend to throw both words around now a'days.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I call it soda. Parents call it coke.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> I asked someone in Florida for a Pop one time. They looked at me like I was crazy and thought I was asking for some Pot.


Exact same thing happened to me


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I say pop. Short for soda pop, it's specific and simple. Soda could be confused for club soda or soda water. Coke could mean Pepsi, and that's absolute madness!

Wikiepida has a page for soft drink:

*soft drink* (also called *soda*, *pop*, *coke*,[1] *soda pop*, *fizzy drink*, *tonic*, *mineral*[2] or *carbonated beverage*

And one for carbonated water:

*Carbonated water* (also known as *club soda*, *soda water*, *sparkling water*, *seltzer*, *bubbles aguita* or *fizzy water

*


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What is soda? What is pop?


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

fizzy drink


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> What is soda? What is pop?


They are both short for the word soda pop, with is a nickname for sweetened carbonated beverage.

The term soda originates from the high amounts of sodium salts contained in carbonated water. The name pop comes from the popping sound the bubbles of carbon dioxide make.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

F1X3R said:


> They are both short for the word soda pop, with is a nickname for sweetened carbonated beverage.
> 
> The term soda originates from the high amounts of sodium salts contained in carbonated water. The name pop comes from the popping sound the bubbles of carbon dioxide make.


Oh i understand, so coca cola is a 'soda pop' yeah?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Oh i understand, so coca cola is a 'soda pop' yeah?


Yeah it's a kind of soda pop, or for some it's another word for soda pop, because coke is so popular.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Coke?? Fizzy drink?? Soda??









Pop..


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, so soda and pop are both the same yeah???


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Ok, so soda and pop are both the same yeah???


Yep. Also, it appears that all of Canada is on board with Pop. :hs


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

You might call it pop, but is Ireland the only country to have red lemonade???


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Soda ftw - coke zero is always my first choice


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I always called it soda pop. I'm from California however my family's roots are in Eastern Kansas/Western Missouri.


----------

